# Zoro VS Doflamingo



## shisuiuchiha5 (Apr 18, 2018)

Location: Dressrosa
Mindset: Bloodlust
Who wins with what difficulty?


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Apr 18, 2018)

Doflamingo wins mid to high diff against Dressrosa Zoro.
Wano Zoro should stomp him tough.


----------



## Mister LoLz (Apr 18, 2018)

Doflamingo wins with mid diff for now.


----------



## Quipchaque (Apr 18, 2018)

I predict all out Zoro as nigh-equal to G4 Luffy (if we exclude future sight) so I think Zoro wins this high diff. If this is Zoro restricted to 3-sword style then Doflamingo will probably win mid-diff.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 18, 2018)

DD mid diffs him..nothing changed since DR.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gohara (Apr 18, 2018)

Doflamingo wins with around high difficulty in my opinion.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Apr 18, 2018)

Doflamingo high diff


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 19, 2018)

Doflamingo wins. Pretty sure when we see Zoro again he would win high diff against unrestricted Doffy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MYJC (Apr 20, 2018)

Doffy mid diffs. 

Wano Zoro is imaginary for the time being.


----------



## DA hawk (Apr 20, 2018)

For now, doffy mid diff.


----------



## Djomla (Apr 20, 2018)

Mingo tags him and bags him. Most probably an easy win.


----------



## Dunno (Apr 21, 2018)

Zoro high diffs.


----------



## DoctorLaw (Apr 21, 2018)

Doflamingo high diff.

I’d like to think Zoro can matchup better against DD then Luffy did (minus G4) since he isn’t just straight up blunt force so he can cut strings, and I’ll rock the boat and say his armament haki is definitely strong enough to clash with DD. He also has very fast attack speed.

DD has better mobility and movement speed though, and his awakening can swarm cities. His hax eventually put Zoro down.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 21, 2018)

Doflamingo > Luffy > Law > Zoro

Doflamingo would slaughter Zoro.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dunno (Apr 21, 2018)

God Movement said:


> Doflamingo > Luffy > Law > Zoro
> 
> Doflamingo would slaughter Zoro.


Or Zoro > Doflamingo > Luffy >= Law. It all depends on Wano.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 21, 2018)

Dunno said:


> Or Zoro > Doflamingo > Luffy >= Law. It all depends on Wano.



No


----------



## Dunno (Apr 21, 2018)

God Movement said:


> Maybe


----------



## Quipchaque (Apr 22, 2018)

God Movement said:


> No



In what fantasy world is doflamingo stronger than luffy and law stronger than zoro? Luffy destroyed doffy while in gear 4 and if not for cis would completely annihilate him with king Kong gun before G4 runs out. And law got almost treated as terribly as Sanji so he is almost certainly weaker than the mighty solo-king zolo.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 22, 2018)

Luffy couldn't beat an injured Mingo. Zoro has no chance against him. 

Mid difficulty win for Mingo.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 23, 2018)

Mid diff.


----------



## Marik Swift (Apr 23, 2018)

Sherlōck said:


> Luffy couldn't beat a *near death* Mingo.


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Jul 22, 2018)

I have been guessing this from years.
The best time for this to be revealed will be this arc.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 22, 2018)

By the end of Wano, he'll low to no diff, like Katakuri 

Whether he can right now depends on if Oda gives him the Luffy WCI treatment or just have Zoro always have been that strong


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Jul 22, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> By the end of Wano, he'll low to no diff, like Katakuri
> Whether he can right now depends on if Oda gives him the Luffy WCI treatment or just have Zoro always have been that strong


He will go through some development for sure.
The idea behind this is to verify whether he had some super mode he had but did not use during Dressrosa.
That would explain the plotcage A LOT.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 22, 2018)

FrozenFeathers said:


> He will go through some development for sure.
> The idea behind this is to verify whether he had some super mode he had but did not use during Dressrosa.
> That would explain the plotcage A LOT.


 I doubt Oda will portray him as worse than current g2/g3 Luffy if they fight Hawkins right now 

I actually have current g2/g3 > his Dressrosa G4. I should probably reread the Katakuri fight though to be 100% sure 

I don't think they'll fight Hawkins though.

Anyway, I'd bet good stuff on Current Zoro > Doffy. We're on to bigger fish now


----------



## Gledania (Jul 22, 2018)

Can we wait for feats before ????


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Jul 22, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> 1)I actually have current g2/g3 > his Dressrosa G4. I should probably reread the Katakuri fight though to be 100% sure
> 2)I don't think they'll fight Hawkins though.
> 3)Anyway, I'd bet good stuff on Current Zoro > Doffy. We're on to bigger fish now


1)Nah that's too much, also Kata vs Luffy fight has some inconsistencies.
2)The other SNs are not that good. Even if they fight I dont see Oda making him look very strong.
3)By bigger fish you mean Kaido. Would Kaido go down in this arc? We are reaching the end of the series though.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 22, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Can we wait for feats before ????


 the point of this thread is to bet / predict



FrozenFeathers said:


> 1)Nah that's too much, also Kata vs Luffy fight has some inconsistencies.
> 2)The other SNs are not that good. Even if they fight I dont see Oda making him look very strong.
> 3)By bigger fish you mean Kaido. Would Kaido go down in this arc? We are reaching the end of the series though.


 1. I definitely got that implication, just hm from how each handled  advanced Haki Katakuri 

2. Kid will be a beast 

3. For Zoro in particular, i mean the commanders / shogun / maybe Kaido


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 22, 2018)

Zoro would not have defeated flamingo on his own.

He just wouldn't have gotten embarrassed as sanji and G2+3 Luffy did.


----------



## Etherborn (Jul 22, 2018)

Until such a time that I'm proven wrong, I'm going to maintain that Zoro could not have beaten Doflamingo. It simply makes no sense from a plot standpoint for him to stand there struggling to hold back the birdcage if he could have walked up to the person who created it and beaten him on his own. Luffy being the main character and needing to fight the arc villain is not a valid reason for having a giant plot hole like this.

If he _could_ have beaten Doflamingo, I'd argue that he should have back then. No reason not to help his captain, so all the power to him. Still don't think he could have though.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 22, 2018)

Etherborn said:


> Until such a time that I'm proven wrong, I'm going to maintain that Zoro could not have beaten Doflamingo. It simply makes no sense from a plot standpoint for him to stand there struggling to hold back the birdcage if he could have walked up to the person who created it and beaten him on his own. Luffy being the main character and needing to fight the arc villain is not a valid reason for having a giant plot hole like this.
> 
> If he _could_ have beaten Doflamingo, I'd argue that he should have back then. No reason not to help his captain, so all the power to him. Still don't think he could have though.


 Assuming he was able to beat Doffy, then Zoro not fighting him could make sense purely on the basis of his respect and loyalty for Luffy. If he asked for help Zoro would have, Zoro respects when his captain says "I'll kick your ass"

This is all assuming Zoro could beat Doffy of course


----------



## trance (Jul 22, 2018)

i'm confident that zoro will gather the feats and hype to surpass doffy but i don't think he could've back then


----------



## Soca (Jul 22, 2018)

up for reasons

edit: merged


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jul 22, 2018)

Dressrosa Zoro unquestionably loses, high-difficulty at best but much more likely to be a mid-diff contest. Fairly certain that Doffy doesn't require Awakening to get the job done, tbh.

End of Wano Zoro has a healthy likelihood of surpassing the flamingo, but IMHO, it's not a guarantee: Dofla was pretty damn tough, plus there's a decent chance that part of Zoro's upgrade won't include buffed durability, which was Doffy's biggest issue re: Gear Fourth. Of course, purely a hypothetical scenario, and therefore currently a moot point.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2018)

Doffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 23, 2018)

I don't think DR Zoro has Luffy's stamina for the fight like that

So Doffy


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jul 23, 2018)

Kata>Dofla>Biscuit
Luffy>Kata
Luffy=/=>Zoro
Dressrosa Zoro=>/=Kata

Wano Zoro legit laughs at Doflamingo.

Remember to use logic, and not emotions in these. It makes everything easier+clearer


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2018)

TrolonoaZoro said:


> Luffy=/=>Zoro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Jul 23, 2018)

TrolonoaZoro said:


> Kata>Dofla>Biscuit
> Luffy>Kata
> Luffy=/=>Zoro
> *Dressrosa Zoro=>/=Kata*
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dunno (Jul 23, 2018)

How strong DR Zoro ends up being depends on how much his strength increases during Wano and on how strong he ends up being in the end. End of Wano Zoro ?? Current Zoro >= DR Zoro.


----------



## GilDLax (Jul 23, 2018)

Doffy, of course.


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Jul 23, 2018)

It depends on how big Oda is going to make the gap between Luffy and Zoro.

If Oda is willing to maintain a rather low gap, then Wano Zoro beats Doffy with high-extreme difficulty.

But if it will be a gap like between Big Mom and her Crew, Wano Zoro wont beat Doffy.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 23, 2018)

Legendary Pervert said:


> It depends on how big Oda is going to make the gap between Luffy and Zoro.
> 
> If Oda is willing to maintain a rather low gap, then Wano Zoro beats Doffy with high-extreme difficulty.
> 
> But if it will be a gap like between Big Mom and her Crew, Wano Zoro wont beat Doffy.


 If it's a low gap then Zoro no or low diffs


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 23, 2018)

In my opinion: 
Preskip - Zoro was noticeably weaker than base Luffy and could not match Gear 2nd and 3rd
Postskip - Zoro is noticeably weaker than base Luffy and cannot match Gear 4th

Is there any reason I should put Zoro above Law or Gear 2nd/3rd Luffy? Nope. The dude is Sanji's rival (he even still gets jealous when Sanji is complimented) and has to use his absolute best absent Asura just to put down Pica. Come on now.

Doflaming embarasses him.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jul 23, 2018)

The real fun begins when mid way to this arc Zoro goes from weaker than law and g2/3 luffy to commander level.

I wonder who's gonna get thrown under the bus by the Zoro downplayers, big mom pirates or Kaido's?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GilDLax (Jul 23, 2018)

If same happens to Sanji then what?


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 24, 2018)

Sure Zoro who is Sanji's rival goes from losing against everyone Sanji faced, Vergo, Doffy, his brothers and father, some Big Mom pirates to beating Commander's. 

Excellent writing.


----------



## Etherborn (Jul 25, 2018)

Dunno said:


> How strong DR Zoro ends up being depends on how much his strength increases during Wano and on how strong he ends up being in the end. End of Wano Zoro ?? Current Zoro >= DR Zoro.



What has he been doing since Dressrosa to have made any significant gains?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2018)

Etherborn said:


> What has he been doing since Dressrosa to have made any significant gains?


lifting weights off-panel and sleeping


----------



## Dunno (Jul 25, 2018)

Etherborn said:


> What has he been doing since Dressrosa to have made any significant gains?


Nothing in particular, which is why I put Current Zoro >= DR Zoro

He has probably gotten slightly stronger just by training, but not much more than that. That's why we'll need to see how strong current Zoro is before we can judge how strong DR Zoro was.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 30, 2018)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Preskip - *Zoro was noticeably weaker than base Luffy *and could not match Gear 2nd and 3rd
> Postskip - *Zoro is noticeably weaker than base Luffy *and cannot match Gear 4th







Oberyn Nymeros said:


> and has to use his absolute best absent Asura just to put down Pica. Come on now.



You know luffy used G3 against Pica and still didn't kill him , right ? 


Zoro vs Pica was a Tom and jerry , He was running after him the same way BM did with the crew at WCI ... Pica had a moutain sized golem where he could run and hide ...

Zoro>Base luffy.
LuffyG2 extrem diff  zoro.
G4 luffy Low mid diff zoro unless Zoro show anything in wano.


----------

